# Umstellung Forensoftware --> XENFORO



## Markus (21 Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tage wird das Forum auf eine neue Softwareplattform umgezogen.
Der genaue Zeitpunkt wird hier noch bekanntgegeben.
Das Forum wird zu diesem Zeitpunkt ca. 10h nicht erreichbar sein.


Einige Funktionen werden sich ändern.
Grundsätzlich ist XENFORO 2.2 aber wesentlich moderner und intuitiver als das inzwischen sehr in die Jahre gekommene VBULLETIN 4.2.5

Einigen User haben sich schon ein Bild von der neuen Plattform gemacht und bisher waren alle positiv überrascht.
Sogar erzkonservative ewiggestrige knochenbrechende Supermoderatoren sind begeistert von der neuen Welt...  

Ich werden den finalen Umzug wie gesagt hier nochmal ankündigen.

Sonnige Grüße!
Markus


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Mai 2021)

Markus spammt das Forum zu ... 
(denselben Beitrag in jedem Sub-Forum)



Markus schrieb:


> Sogar erzkonservative ewiggestrige knochenbrechende Supermoderatoren sind begeistert von der neuen Welt...


Na - na ... an wen hast du denn da gedacht ?


----------



## Markus (21 Mai 2021)

Habe ich "ewiggestrig" geschrieben? Ich meinte "eingerostet"... Sorry...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Mai 2021)

Ihr wisst schon das ich hier mitlese ...:sm10:...!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Mai 2021)

Ach Markus, bevor ich es vergesse, hast du das mit den Banner in Griff bekommen?


----------



## ADS_0x1 (21 Mai 2021)

Diesen Banner? 







schwer den in den Griff zu bekommen O

Aber zum Thema: Auf diesem Weg danke an Admins, Tester und die Zeit, die alle da rein gesteckt haben! Ich freu mich wie bolle!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Mai 2021)

Ich habe mal etwas rumgespielt, im neuen Forum. Es macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Man muss sich etwas um gewöhnen aber das wird schon. Gut finde ich einige praktische Funktionen, dass man andere Forenteilnehmer an einen Beitrag anpinnen kann, das man direkt auf die Handykamera zugreifen kann....

Danke an alle Haupt- und Mitverantwortlichen für eure Arbeit.


----------



## Markus (21 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich habe mal etwas rumgespielt, im neuen Forum. Es macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Man muss sich etwas um gewöhnen aber das wird schon. Gut finde ich einige praktische Funktionen, dass man andere Forenteilnehmer an einen Beitrag anpinnen kann, das man direkt auf die Handkamera zugreifen kann....
> 
> Danke an alle Haupt- und Mitverantwortlichen für eure Arbeit.




Ja, das mit @UserXY ist eine geile Funktion.
Der User wird dann auch benachrichtigt das sein Typ verlange wird.

Die Suche ist auch sehr gut, sie basiert auf der Engine "Elasticsearch" und liefert gute Ergebnisse.

Der Eingabeeditor ist auch wesentlich mächtiger und einfacher als das wir ihr momentan hier kennt:
(225) XenForo 2.2 tl;dr - Editor and composition improvements - YouTube


----------



## Holzmichl (22 Mai 2021)

Ich bin noch in einem anderen Forum aktiv, dass schon vor einiger Zeit auf Xenforo gewechselt ist.
Klasse System und meiner Meinung nach mit guten und hilfreichen neuen Funktionen. 
Allerdings funktioniert Tapatalk dann nicht mehr, oder? Das ist zumindest mein aktueller Stand und ich gehe vom Mobilgerät aktuell per Tapatalk ins sps-forum.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Mai 2021)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Ich bin noch in einem anderen Forum aktiv...



Wie du hast gesündigt, mein Sohn?
Wenn du Katholisch bist bette zu Buße jetzt 10 Vater unser!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wie du hast gesündigt, mein Sohn?
> Wenn du Katholisch bist bette zu Buße jetzt 10 Vater unser!



Sonst gibts gebrochene Beine


----------



## Markus (22 Mai 2021)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Ich bin noch in einem anderen Forum aktiv, dass schon vor einiger Zeit auf Xenforo gewechselt ist.
> Klasse System und meiner Meinung nach mit guten und hilfreichen neuen Funktionen.
> Allerdings funktioniert Tapatalk dann nicht mehr, oder? Das ist zumindest mein aktueller Stand und ich gehe vom Mobilgerät aktuell per Tapatalk ins sps-forum.



Zu Taptalk gabe es hier mal einen Beitrag.
Vermutlich gibt es auch für XF eine Erweiterung dafür.
Allerdings ist das meiner Ansicht nach heutzutage nicht mehr nötig.

Da der Link hier ja anderswo schon öffentlich ist, das Testforum kannst du unter www.coata.de ansehen.
(Wir aber alles gelöscht, nur ein Test!)

Der Standardstyle von XF ist so dermaßen responsive, dass er fast überall läuft.
Ich finde sogar das Adminbackend am Smartphne gut zu bediehnen.

Schaus dir mal an und frage dich ob es da Taptalk wirklich noch braucht.


----------



## Holzmichl (23 Mai 2021)

Danke Markus für die Rückmeldung.
Tapatalk brauchen? - Nein. War nur die einfache Frage, ob überhaupt noch funktioniert.
Das Design lässt sich wirklich top bedienen. In Android lässt sich normalerweise sogar per Drag-and-Drop ein Shortcut mit Logo der Website auf den Bildschirm ziehen. Schaut dann aus wie ne richtige App.
Mit Xenforo "arbeite" ich ja schon seit ca anderthalb Jahren so.


----------



## Holzmichl (23 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Sonst gibts gebrochene Beine



Ich halte mit nem 6x8er Kantholz dagegen :twisted:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Mai 2021)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Ich halte mit nem 6x8er Kantholz dagegen :twisted:



Deine Rechtsschutzversicherung ( 6x8x120 )


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Mai 2021)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Ich halte mit nem 6x8er Kantholz dagegen :twisted:



Das sind bei mir Dachlatten, als *Holz*Michel solltest du das wissen 
So etwas verspeise ich zum Frühstück!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das sind bei mir Dachlatten, als *Holz*Michel solltest du das wissen
> So etwas verspeise ich zum Frühstück!



Aber nicht wenn da noch ein rostiger Nagel im Brett steckt


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Aber nicht wenn da noch ein rostiger Nagel im Brett steckt
> Anhang anzeigen 54359



Selbst das ist kein richtiger rostiger Nagel,
mit so etwas Gurgel ich morgens beim Zähneputzen. 
Ein richtiger Nagel ist ein Gehängenagel!


----------



## Holzmichl (23 Mai 2021)

> _Das sind bei mir Dachlatten, als _*Holz**Michel **solltest du das wissen **:wink:
> So etwas verspeise ich zum Frühstück!*




Wenns größer wird, wirds schwierig mit Handling und Schwung.

145x285x4000 hätt ich aber auch auf Lager.
Dann komm ich aber mim Kalmar und 2-4 Paketen davon ums Eck


----------



## Markus (26 Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde das heute Abend durchziehen.
Wenn keine Einsprüche kommen werde ich dieses Forum um ca. 20:00 schließen.
Ihr werdet dann vermutlich morgen früh das neue XENFORO vorfinden.

Drückt mir die Daumen! 
Markus


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Mai 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Ihr werdet dann vermutlich morgen früh das neue XENFORO vorfinden.



Erreichbar unter SPS-Forum.de?


----------



## Markus (26 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Erreichbar unter SPS-Forum.de?



ja klar - ab ca. 22:00 wirst du da bereits ein geschlossenes XF erreichen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Mai 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich würde das heute Abend durchziehen.
> Wenn keine Einsprüche kommen werde ich dieses Forum um ca. 20:00 schließen.
> ...



Konzentriere dich auf deine Arbeit und mach jetzt bloß keinen Fehler.
Machst du das jetzt eigentlich Extra,wo du dich in einer Wüste
verstecken kannst?


----------



## Markus (26 Mai 2021)

Der Editor vom neuen Forum lässt das direkte anhängen von Bildern der Handycam zu. Wenn es mit XF geklappt hat zeige ich euch wo ich grad bin.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Mai 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Der Editor vom neuen Forum lässt das direkte anhängen von Bildern der Handycam zu. Wenn es mit XF geklappt hat zeige ich euch wo ich grad bin.



Aber nur wenn es geklappt hat, ansonsten geht es ja garnicht


----------



## Markus (26 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn es geklappt hat, ansonsten geht es ja garnicht



Richtig! Ansonsten... Wüste und so...


----------



## hucki (26 Mai 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Richtig! Ansonsten... Wüste und so...



Waren das nicht gebrochene Beine?


----------



## Markus (26 Mai 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Waren das nicht gebrochene Beine?



Da wo ich bin findet er mich nie...


----------



## hucki (26 Mai 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Da wo ich bin findet er mich nie...


Du hast doch auch hingefunden!
Dauert vielleicht, aber ....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Mai 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Da wo ich bin findet er mich nie...






Du hinterlässt zu viele Spuren, anhand der Ohrmarken bei den Kühen 
werde ich deinen Standort finden. Hast du mal „Theo gegen den Rest der Welt“
gesehen mit den Knochenbrecher der hat Theo auch immer gefunden.


----------



## Markus (26 Mai 2021)

Eigentlich wollte ich nebenher noch zwei Ruten in den See schmeißen, aber ihr habt mich überzeugt. Ich lasse es und konzentriere mich voll und ganz aufs forum...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Mai 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich nebenher noch zwei Ruten in den See schmeißen, aber ihr habt mich überzeugt. Ich lasse es und konzentriere mich voll und ganz aufs forum...



Wie langweilig. Angeln für Fortgeschrittene oder sehr hungrige:
Ab Sekunde 30 wird es interessant


----------



## Markus (26 Mai 2021)

Upsi... Zeitverschiebung... bei mir ist schon 1h später
Naja kurz dürft ihr noch, dann isses wieder zu


----------



## Markus (27 Mai 2021)

So, das meiste dürfte schon wieder laufen


----------



## reg_user (27 Mai 2021)

test....
liebe moderatoren... euch stell ich später ein - muss mal ein wenig schlafen


----------



## Markus (27 Mai 2021)

Ich habe ja jetzt schon ein paar von euch hier rumschleichen sehen. Könnt ihr mal was posten? Oder könnt ihr nicht weil ich was verkackt habe?


----------



## hucki (27 Mai 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich habe ja jetzt schon ein paar von euch hier rumschleichen sehen. Könnt ihr mal was posten? Oder könnt ihr nicht weil ich was verkackt habe?


Alles neu...
Muss man sich erst mal vorsichtig umsehen...
Vor allem am Handy.

Nett...
Ach ne, nett ist ja kleine Schwester von Schei...
SCHICK NATÜRLICH!



PS:
Smileys sind anders, wie von WhatsApp.
Kannst Du da auch die alten Forumslieblinge wieder reinbringen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Mai 2021)

Die Suchfunktion ist auch deutlich besser


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Mai 2021)

Das sieht doch erstmal sehr gut aus. Ich kann Beiträge lesen und schreiben


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Mai 2021)

Email-Benachrichtigung geht auch
Man bekommt allerdings nur einen Hinweis auf einen neuen Beitrag. Der Inhalt des
neuen Beitrag wird dort nicht angezeigt.


----------



## oliver.tonn (27 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie langweilig. Angeln für Fortgeschrittene oder sehr hungrige:
> Ab Sekunde 30 wird es interessant


Erinnert mich entfernt an Crodile Dundee 2


----------



## Blockmove (27 Mai 2021)

Da sitzt einer irgendwo am Arsch der Welt zwischen 🐮 in einem Expeditionsmobil und schraubt am Forum rum ... Und es wird auch noch gut 
Moderne Zeiten  

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## vollmi (27 Mai 2021)

Das ist ja auf dem Handy super zu lesen und navigieren. Damit fliegt Tapatalk in die Tonne.
Supersache das.


----------



## Movment (27 Mai 2021)

top, sieht gut aus


----------



## Hausen (27 Mai 2021)

Moin zusammen,

gute Arbeit! Sieht gut aus. Wird das Forum denn auch wieder unter Tapatalk funktionieren?

Gruß Hausen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Mai 2021)

Wir wissen ja alle – wenn etwas sofort funktioniert, sitzt der Fehler tiefer. 

Nein, schaut gut aus.


----------



## infomike (27 Mai 2021)

Also bisher sieht es ganz schick aus. 
Mann muss sich noch ein bisschen zurecht finden aber das sollte kein Problem darstellen.

Gruß Mike


----------



## blackpeat (27 Mai 2021)

Sehr schick geworden das ganze, als User auch ein reibungsloser Wechsel. Abends alt morgens neu, so wünscht man sich das ganze.

Vielen dank @Markus für die hervorragende Arbeit.


----------



## JanB1 (27 Mai 2021)

Neue Forensoftware, sieht gut aus. Gefällt mir. Nur dass da auf der linken Seite "Well-known member" steht finde ich etwas komisch.


----------



## NikolausL (27 Mai 2021)

Die neue Forumsoftware sieht echt super aus. Dickes Lob außerdem für die schnelle und problemlose Umstellung.


----------



## JSEngineering (27 Mai 2021)

Sieht gut aus, macht was es soll 
Danke für die ganze Arbeit, die Ihr reinsteckt!

Was ich vermisse: Ich rufe immer die Seite "Neue Beiträge" auf. Bisher konnt man dort über fette oder nicht fette Schrift sofort erkennen, welchen Thread man gelesen hat. Momentan sehe ich keine Möglichkeit, das zu erkennen.


----------



## Markus (27 Mai 2021)

Schau dir das mal genauer an. 
"Aktuelles" "neue Beiträge" und vor allem die filter...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Mai 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Was ich vermisse: Ich rufe immer die Seite "Neue Beiträge" auf. Bisher konnt man dort über fette oder nicht fette Schrift sofort erkennen, welchen Thread man gelesen hat. Momentan sehe ich keine Möglichkeit, das zu erkennen.


Aber das ist doch jetzt auch so. Neue Beitrage sind in der Schriftart FETT, sobald man sie gelesen hat nicht mehr FETT.


----------



## Moritz_ (27 Mai 2021)

Sieht 1A aus, finde auch die neue Suchfunktion top.


----------



## JSEngineering (27 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch jetzt auch so. Neue Beitrage sind in der Schriftart FETT, sobald man sie gelesen hat nicht mehr FETT.


 uups, ich glaube ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht angemeldet  Jetzt sieht's gut aus 

Die Schaltflächen für die Seiten: Kann man die für die 80% Rechtshänder dieser Welt auf die rechte Seite legen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Mai 2021)

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass ich manchmal keine Email-Benachrichtigung erhalte.
Z.B. hat Vollmi in Fun zum Feierabend was gepostet, da kam nichts und in dem
Beitrag
Medienredundanz

bekam ich nach der ersten Antwort auf einen meiner Beiträge auch keine Email. Nachdem ich erneut schrieb
und jemand anderer dann auch noch etwas schrieb, kam dann eine Email.

SPAM Ordner ist leer


----------



## roboticBeet (27 Mai 2021)

Sieht gut und und funktioniert prima, danke!

Vielleicht liegt es nur an der Umgewöhnung und Umstellung, ich habe aber derzeit noch Schwierigkeiten zwischen angepinnten Themen und "regulären" Themen zu unterscheiden. Früher war dies im Template deutlicher hervorgehoben,  bzw. durch unterschiedliche Themen-Icons gekennzeichnet. Da nun das Nutzer-Avatar anstelle eines Themen-Icons angezeigt wird, ist die einzige Unterscheidungsmöglichkeit (neben den Datumsangaben) die kleine Pin-Nadel in der Mitte.
Wie gesagt, vielleicht ist das nur eine Gewohnheitssache bei mir, dies ist mir aber bei meinen ersten Tests aufgefallen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Mai 2021)

Mein Dromedar äugelt nicht mehr von rechts nach links und auch nicht von links nach rechts. Ich behalte euch aber trotzdem ganz genau im Auge!
Ansonsten macht das neue Forum ein ganz guten und modernen Eindruck. Danke Markus!


----------



## JSEngineering (27 Mai 2021)

Ich hab die Seite im Browser angepinnt, da sieht man dann nur noch das Seiten-Logo. Das fehlt noch vom Forum, da seh ich momentan nur einen Globus...
alles Kosmetik


----------



## Heinileini (27 Mai 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Mein Dromedar äugelt nicht mehr von rechts nach links und auch nicht von links nach rechts. Ich behalte euch aber trotzdem ganz genau im Auge!


Jetzt, wo Du es sagst, Dagobert ...
stimmt, das ist allerdings seeehr gewöhnungsbedürftig!

Früher hat Dein Dromadaire einen lebhafteren Eindruck gemacht.
Aber, ich bin mir sicher, das ist nur rein äusserlich. 😉


----------



## Markus (27 Mai 2021)

Die Avatarbilder sind fast alle schlecht übernommen.
Das habe ich aber ganz weit hinten auf der Liste...
Wenn ihr Zeit habt, bitte mal versuchen neu hochzuladen - Danke!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (27 Mai 2021)

WOW, hier wurde Renoviert!!! 
Ist hübsch geworden!

Gruß Timo


----------



## PN/DP (27 Mai 2021)

Das neue Forum ist mir ehrlich gesagt etwas zu bunt, zu "fresh". Und die Avatar-Icons sind mir zu groß, besonders wenn sie auch noch gnadenlos auf viele Pixel hochgerechnet werden, notfalls mit Erfinden und Hinzufügen von nicht vorhandenem Bildinhalt sieht oft scheixxe aus... Werde mich aber dran gewöhnen (müssen). Ist wohl eher eine Geschmacksfrage.

Ähem, woran erkennt man den TE in einem Thread? Also ob ein Beitrag von dem TE/Fragesteller ist?

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (27 Mai 2021)

Unter "Neue Beiträge" werden anscheinend nur noch ungelesene Beiträge aufgelistet? Wenn man die wirklich neuen Beiträge, auch die selbst geposteten und bereits gelesene Beiträge sehen will, dann muß man den Link "Aktuelles" nehmen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Mai 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Das neue Forum ist mir ehrlich gesagt etwas zu bunt, zu "fresh". Und die Avatar-Icons sind mir zu groß, besonders wenn sie auch noch gnadenlos auf viele Pixel hochgerechnet werden, notfalls mit Erfinden und Hinzufügen von nicht vorhandenem Bildinhalt sieht oft scheixxe aus... Werde mich aber dran gewöhnen (müssen). Ist wohl eher eine Geschmacksfrage.
> 
> Ähem, woran erkennt man den TE in einem Thread? Also ob ein Beitrag von dem TE/Fragesteller ist?
> 
> Harald


Vielleicht einfach mal über einen neuen Avatar nachdenken, ich habe
gleich einen neuen rostigen Nagel gewählt. Ich denke das ist für hochauflösende
Fotos gedacht. Irgendwie ist so ein verpixelter auch schön  Old School


----------



## PN/DP (27 Mai 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Unter "Neue Beiträge" werden anscheinend nur noch ungelesene Beiträge aufgelistet? Wenn man die wirklich neuen Beiträge, auch die selbst geposteten und bereits gelesene Beiträge sehen will, dann muß man den Link "Aktuelles" nehmen...


Ahh, das ist nur so wenn man eingeloggt ist. Wenn man ausgeloggt ist, dann zeigt auch "neue Beiträge" alle Beiträge an.


----------



## PN/DP (27 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Vielleicht einfach mal über einen neuen Avatar nachdenken


Ich will schon seit Jahren mein Avatar-Icon animieren (animated GIF), habe auch schon die Einzelbilder dazu, doch ich komme einfach nicht dazu, die Bedienung eines GIF-Animators zu lernen... doch im Moment gehen die animierten Icons eh' nicht.
Die verschiedenen Schatten und verschiedenen Augen in meinem Avatar Bild sind definitiv nicht von mir. Ich sollte das Bild wohl tatsächlich selber überarbeiten und nochmal hochladen, als die Bildverbesserung irgendeiner künstlichen Intelligenz zu überlassen


----------



## PN/DP (27 Mai 2021)

Ahh, kein Wunder daß ich keine Zeit habe, wo ich doch sooo vielen Mitgliedern "folge" 
Fand ich irgendwie besser benannt, als das noch "Freunde" hieß. Kann man sich aber auch dran gewöhnen.


----------



## Markus (27 Mai 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ahh, kein Wunder daß ich keine Zeit habe, wo ich doch sooo vielen Mitgliedern "folge"
> Fand ich irgendwie besser benannt, als das noch "Freunde" hieß. Kann man sich aber auch dran gewöhnen.


Das Forum ist im ursprung englisch.
Das liegt in der Hand der netten Leute die kostenlos die deutsche Übersetzung gemacht haben.
Vermutlich heißt es Sinngemäß "folgen" weil man dann über die neuen Beiträge dieser User informiert werden kann.


----------



## Markus (27 Mai 2021)

Grundsätzlich:
Die aktuelle Konfiguration ist nicht in Stein gemeißelt.
Es wird in den nächsten Wochen sicher noch Anpassungen geben.
Dazu machen wir dann am besten einen extra Thread auf wo wir das alles sammeln und diskutieren.


----------



## PN/DP (27 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Vielleicht einfach mal über einen neuen Avatar nachdenken


Ahhh, ohhh, boahh, vielleicht so einer?


vollmi schrieb:


> So (...)











						vollmi
					






					www.sps-forum.de
				




René wo ist denn Dein Pferdchen geblieben  

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (27 Mai 2021)

Ich finde sehr gut, daß zumindest die erste Stunde (?) nicht mehr die Uhrzeit eines Beitrags dasteht, sondern z.B. "vor 5 Minuten". So kann man besser gerade aktiven Diskussionen folgen. Wenn Beiträge schon länger her sind, ist es dann auch kein großes Problem mehr, wenn die Uhrzeit des Beitrags in einer falschen Zeitzonen-Zeit angegebenen ist.

Harald


----------



## vollmi (27 Mai 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ahhh, ohhh, boahh, vielleicht so einer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab mir vor einiger zeit mal n Avatar in comission gegeben. Dacht wird zum neuen forum auch mal zeit fürn tapetenwechsel. 😊


----------



## hucki (27 Mai 2021)

Gibt es noch irgendwo eine Profil-Einstellung für die Beiträge je Seite oder ist das aktuell fix?
Bin da selbst leider nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## hucki (27 Mai 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ahh, kein Wunder daß ich keine Zeit habe, wo ich doch sooo vielen Mitgliedern "folge"
> Fand ich irgendwie besser benannt, als das noch "Freunde" hieß. Kann man sich aber auch dran gewöhnen.


Der Freund wurde auch gefragt, ob er ein solcher sein möchte.
(Ver-)folgen kann man jetzt auch ohne Einverständnis.


----------



## Plan_B (27 Mai 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich will schon seit Jahren mein Avatar-Icon animieren (animated GIF),... die Bedienung eines GIF-Animators zu lernen... ...


Geht mit Gimp fast von allein. War selbst überrascht. Ich hatte der Tage mal ein Timelapse aus 60 Minuten Fotos erstellt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Mai 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Der Freund wurde auch gefragt, ob er ein solcher sein möchte.
> (Ver-)folgen kann man jetzt auch ohne Einverständnis


Tatsache, das finde ich auch nicht gut. Vielleicht sollten wir wie schon von Markus vorgeschlagen ein Thema eröffnen mit Punkten die man für Verbesserungswürdig hält. Aber dafür dass es heute der erste Tag ist, läuft es ja schon mal super.


----------



## GUNSAMS (28 Mai 2021)

Was ist den da passiert?




Screenshot des zweiten Beitrags aus dem Thema "In welcher Testphase ist LOGO! v8.3 ?".


----------



## Markus (28 Mai 2021)

GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Was ist den da passiert?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 54433
> 
> ...


Muss ich mir anschauen. 
Auf den ersten Blick passierte etwas bei der Einbettung bzw. Beim Import des angehängten Bildes. 

Danke!


----------



## Matze001 (28 Mai 2021)

Moin,

dieser Beitrag wurde in FAQ erstellt (wo er nicht hin gehört... aber jemand konnte posten) ich kann aber nicht antworten. (Was ja ok ist)





						Sonstiges - Simatic S7-Testaufbau: An Haushaltssteckdose betreiben
					

Hallo zusammen,  für ein Projekt, in dem Daten von einer S7 ausgelesen und in eine Datenbank weitergeschoben werden sollen, wollen wir uns einen "Testbrett" mit einer S7 und einem Display aufbauen. Dafür haben wir ein SPS-Starterkit 115 V/AC, 230 V/AC (6AV66517KA023AA4 6AV6651-7KA02-3AA4) von...




					www.sps-forum.de
				




Grüße

Marcel


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Mai 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> dieser Beitrag wurde in FAQ erstellt (wo er nicht hin gehört... aber jemand konnte posten) ich kann aber nicht antworten. (Was ja ok ist)
> 
> ...


Ich auch nicht. Aber eine interessante Aussage des "Elektrikers"


----------



## hucki (28 Mai 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> dieser Beitrag wurde in FAQ erstellt (wo er nicht hin gehört... aber jemand konnte posten) ich kann aber nicht antworten.


Links unter dem Beitrag gibt's den Link zum Melden, damit kann man u.a. auch das Verschieben anregen.
Dann geht der jeweilige Beitrag auch direkt bei den Mods auf den Tisch.


----------



## Matze001 (28 Mai 2021)

Ja stimmt - das Melden hab ich fast verdrängt.

Mir ging es nicht darum das ich da nicht schreiben kann (das ist für die FAQ ok) 
Sondern das dort niemand einen Beitrag eröffnen können sollte (oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?)

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## hucki (28 Mai 2021)

Naja, 'ne neue FAQ sollte man schon schreiben können.
(Diskussionen sind dann dort eher unangebracht, daher das Antwortverbot.)

Woher soll aber die Forumssoftware wissen, ob es sich bei einem neuen Thread wirklich um eine FAQ für Andere oder eine falsch platzierte Frage an Andere handelt?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 Mai 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> ... Früher hat Dein Dromadaire einen lebhafteren Eindruck gemacht..


Du solltest dir auch mal eins zulegen, Heinileini. Dein Äitsch ist ein bisschen sehr langweilig.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Mai 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Naja, 'ne neue FAQ sollte man schon schreiben können.
> (Diskussionen sind dann dort eher unangebracht, daher das Antwortverbot.)
> 
> Woher soll aber die Forumssoftware wissen, ob es sich bei einem neuen Thread wirklich um eine FAQ für Andere oder eine falsch platzierte Frage an Andere handelt?


Man kann einen Beitrag für das FAQ im normalen Foren Posten,
wenn er dann würdig ist, können wir Mod’s ihn ins FAQ verschieben.
Diskussionen oder Erweiterungen können wir dann anhängen.
So wurde es immer gehandhabt, ansonsten wird der FAQ unübersichtlich
und damit Wertlos.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Man kann einen Beitrag für das FAQ im normalen Foren Posten,
> wenn er dann würdig ist, können wir Mod’s ihn ins FAQ verschieben.
> Diskussionen oder Erweiterungen können wir dann anhängen.
> So wurde es immer gehandhabt, ansonsten wird der FAQ unübersichtlich
> und damit Wertlos.


Wie ist der Beitrag denn unter FAQ gelandet?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie ist der Beitrag denn unter FAQ gelandet?


Wahrscheinlich ist der Reiter noch offen, das ist eine
Aufgabe für den Admin, kannst du etwas posten?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist der Reiter noch offen, das ist eine
> Aufgabe für den Admin, kannst du etwas posten?


Helmut, interessant ist noch, ich kann einen Beitrag im FAQ erstellen, sobald er erstellt ist, dann ist er auch für mich gesperrt ( also kein bearbeiten mehr möglich, auch keine weitere Antwort möglich )


----------



## Heinileini (28 Mai 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Woher soll aber die Forumssoftware wissen, ob es sich bei einem neuen Thread wirklich um eine FAQ für Andere oder eine falsch platzierte Frage an Andere handelt?


Die ForumsSoftware soll doch nur wissen, dass ein Beitrag ausschliesslich von einem "FAQ-Bevollmächtigten" dort abgelegt werden darf.
Es kommen ja nicht täglich zig Beiträge, die Einlass in den FAQ-Bereich begehren. Es müsste noch von einem oder mehreren "Bevollmächtigten" zu bewältigen sein, gelegentlich einen Beitrag dorthin umzubetten? Eile und schnelles Reagieren ist hierfür ohnehin weder erforderlich noch förderlich.



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Du solltest dir auch mal eins zulegen, Heinileini. Dein Äitsch ist ein bisschen sehr langweilig.


Daran arbeite ich schon seit Jahrenden, Dagobert! 🥵
Ergebnis: bisher nullkommanix. 😭

Das Äitsch ist in der Tat recht "neutral". Aber genau das kann und muss man auch erwarten, wenn es einem aufoktroyiert wird.

PS:
Dein Avatar (wie alle anderen auch, glaube ich) ist jetzt ein jpg und kein gif mehr, wie es früher war. 
Darum vermisst man jetzt Dein eben so bedächtiges wie zackiges Kopfschütteln.
Vermutlich brauchen wir gifs nicht mehr anzupeilen?


----------



## hucki (28 Mai 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist der Reiter noch offen, ..., kannst du etwas posten?





DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ..., ich kann einen Beitrag im FAQ erstellen, sobald er erstellt ist, dann ist er auch für mich gesperrt ( also kein bearbeiten mehr möglich, auch keine weitere Antwort möglich )


🤔
Hätte behaupten wollen, dass das früher auch (mal?) so war.


----------



## Markus (28 Mai 2021)

War früher nicht so. Soll nicht so sein. Wird geändert. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Mai 2021)

Vielleicht hat es Markus zwischenzeitlich dicht gemacht.


----------



## hucki (30 Mai 2021)

Die Hinweise (btw sehr gute Funktion ) haben mir ein Zitat falsch zugeordnet.
Nicht tragisch, aber der Admin will vielleicht ja mal schauen...

PS:
@DeltaMikeAir,
oder hattest Du vielleicht ursprünglich ein Zitat von mir in Deinem Post und dann wieder raus gelöscht?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Mai 2021)

Guten morgen Hucki,
ja ich habe aus versehen etwas von dir mit zitiert, also alles OK.

Eine Funktion hier habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Beim alten Editor gab es das Feld "Abbrechen" mit dem alles gelöscht wurde. Gibt es das hier auch in irgendeiner Form, ansonsten ist es auf dem Handy recht mühsam, alles zu löschen wenn es sehr viel ist.

Z.b. wenn man jemand aus Versehen zitiert...


----------



## guenni (1 Juni 2021)

Funktioniert die neue Software unter Tapatalk nicht mehr?


----------



## Markus (1 Juni 2021)

Tap talk wird nicht mehr unterstützt. 
Macht aufgrund des wesentlich besseren responsive Designs auch keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## Ralle (1 Juni 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Die Avatarbilder sind fast alle schlecht übernommen.
> Das habe ich aber ganz weit hinten auf der Liste...
> Wenn ihr Zeit habt, bitte mal versuchen neu hochzuladen - Danke!


Ich hab mein GIF anders formatiert (eine Seite 400 pix, wie vorgeschlagen), aber es sieht noch genauso aus. Skalieren in der Anzeige geht  auch nicht, egal wie ich es neu formatiere, ich bekomme immer nur einen Teil in den Kreis. Bewegen will es sich am Ende auch nicht (beim einfügen schon!), ist ja schon bekannt.
Muß mal weitertesten.


----------



## Markus (8 Juni 2021)

GUNSAMS schrieb:


> Was ist den da passiert?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 54433
> 
> ...



Hi,

ist euch so ein Problem mit einem Anhang auch an anderer Stelle aufgefallen?
So wie das aussieht hat das hat der Import vom VB versaut.

Wenn das häufiger aufgetreten ist, dann würde ich mich damit mal im Detail beschäftigen.
Ggf. sogar Testweise nochmal ein Forum aufsetzten und nochmal importieren um zu sehen ob es wieder die selben Anhänge betrifft.
Ich gehe davon aus das es bei dem Importkopiervorgang bei dieser Datei einen Fehler gab.

Also bitte meldet euch wenn ihr noch weitere solche Probleme seht.
Danke!


----------



## PN/DP (9 Juni 2021)

Wo sind eigentlich die Bilder-Alben aus dem alten Forum geblieben?

Harald


----------



## Markus (9 Juni 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wo sind eigentlich die Bilder-Alben aus dem alten Forum geblieben?
> 
> Harald



Hallo Harald, 

Die sind nicht importiert worden. 
Das wäre 1:1 nicht möglich. 

Ist da was relevantes dabei? 

Grundsätzlich sind die Daten ja noch da bzw. das alte Forum ist derzeit noch voll funktionsfähig existent. 

Wenn es da Bedarf gibt, dann kann ich mich damit beschäftigen. 
Also erst einen alternative Lösung für XF suchen und dann die Daten dahin importieren. Wenn der Import nicht geht, dann kann ich vielleicht den jeweigen Usern einen Export zur Verfügung stellen und die müssten es dann ins neue System nochmal hochladen.


----------



## PN/DP (9 Juni 2021)

Ich hatte kaum was in den Alben drin, vor allem nichts unersetzliches. Aber vielleicht hat ein User da Bilder hochgeladen, die er nicht mehr hat und nun kommt er an die Bilder nicht mehr ran.
Mir ist das jetzt nur aufgefallen, weil ein User in einer PN bzw. jetzt "Unterhaltung" mich fragte, wie er Bilder senden kann. Da fielen mir die Alben wieder ein.

Harald


----------



## Markus (9 Juni 2021)

OK, also wenn das wichtig werden sollte, dann können wir:
1. Über eine Lösung nachdenken sowas hier wieder zu implementieren
2. Wenn jemand noch seine alten Daten braucht kann er sich gerne melden, ich werde die Datenbanken vom alten Forum noch mindestens 1 Jahr aufbewahren.


----------



## Rudi (14 Juni 2021)

Gibts bei der neuen Software so was wie "heutige Beiträge" ??


----------



## hucki (14 Juni 2021)

Rudi schrieb:


> Gibts bei der neuen Software so was wie "heutige Beiträge" ??


Z.B. ganz oben Klick auf "Aktuelles" (direkt, nicht das Dreieck daneben) führt zu den "Neuesten Beiträgen", unabhängig von gelesen/nicht gelesen.


----------



## Heinileini (14 Juni 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Z.B. ganz oben Klick auf "Aktuelles" (direkt, nicht das Dreieck daneben) führt zu den "Neuesten Beiträgen", unabhängig von gelesen/nicht gelesen.


Ist bei mir nicht unabhängig von gelesen/nicht gelesen, d.h. nicht gelesene werden in *Fett* angezeigt.


----------



## hucki (14 Juni 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ist bei mir nicht unabhängig von gelesen/nicht gelesen, d.h. nicht gelesene werden in *Fett* angezeigt.


Bei "Neue Beiträge" bzw. "Neuste Aktivitäten" werden die gelesenen Beiträge beim nächsten Aktualisieren nicht (mehr) gelistet, bei "Neueste Beiträge" schon.
Ich bin jetzt einfach mal davon ausgegangen, dass das der Kern von Rudis Frage war.
🤷‍♂️


----------



## Elektriko (17 Juni 2021)

Guten Tag,
dann funkioniert mit Tapatalk nicht mehr, richtig? gibt es noch eine andere einfache Handy-Plattform wo das Forum geöffnet werden kann?
Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Juni 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> dann funkioniert mit Tapatalk nicht mehr, richtig? gibt es noch eine andere einfache Handy-Plattform wo das Forum geöffnet werden kann?
> Gruß


Für was benötigt man das noch? Das Forum ist doch in der Handyansicht schon sehr "handyfreundlich"


----------



## oliver.tonn (17 Juni 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> dann funkioniert mit Tapatalk nicht mehr, richtig? gibt es noch eine andere einfache Handy-Plattform wo das Forum geöffnet werden kann?
> Gruß


Ja, es gibt eine einfache Handyplattform, nennt sich Webbrowser.

Aber im Ernst, ich war auch ein Freund von Tapatalk, aber dank des neuen Designs geht es auch ohne. Das einzige was ich vermisse sind die Push-Nachrichten, aber da ist der Admin schon dran (Wie an so vielen anderem, großes Lob für den Einsatz)


----------



## Elektriko (17 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Für was benötigt man das noch? Das Forum ist doch in der Handyansicht schon sehr "handyfreundlich"


Vielleicht es ist ein Thema von Gewohnheit


----------



## Elektriko (17 Juni 2021)

Erstmal mit dem Handy (ohne Tapatalk), und ja, ich muss sagen, dass sehr Handyfreundlich ist 👍🏻


----------



## Markus (17 Juni 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Vielleicht es ist ein Thema von Gewohnheit



Ja das ist es.
In den Supportforen zu XENFORO gibt es Seitenlange Diskussionen zu dem Thema.
Taptalk Ansicht ist eine feine Sache gewesen und es war z.B. bei VB auch wirklich sinnvoll um es auf dem Smartphone nutzbar zu machen.
Wir haben damals auch bei VB mit diversen Mobilestyles experimentiert, aber keine konnte TT das Wasser reichen.
Bei XF ist das meiner Meinung nach (und die teilen 90% der XF-Admin - vor allem die wo von VB umgestiegen sind) nicht mehr nötig.

Das andere Thema ist halt der Datenschutz.
Sobald eine Seite Google Analytics oder einen FB-Connect nutzt bekommen die Datenschützer Schaum vor den Mund.
Nach TT, das quasi vollen Datenbankzugriff (Wovon Google und FB nur träumen können) hat, hat allerdings nie jemand gefragt...


----------



## Blockmove (17 Juni 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Das andere Thema ist halt der Datenschutz.
> Sobald eine Seite Google Analytics oder einen FB-Connect nutzt bekommen die Datenschützer Schaum vor den Mund.
> Nach TT, das quasi vollen Datenbankzugriff (Wovon Google und FB nur träumen können) hat, hat allerdings nie jemand gefragt...



Genau aus dem Grund ist TT bei mir sofort nach der Installation wieder runtergeflogen


----------



## Elektriko (21 Juni 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Erstmal mit dem Handy (ohne Tapatalk), und ja, ich muss sagen, dass sehr Handyfreundlich ist 👍🏻


Nach ein paar Tage.... mit dem Handy ist noch besser/einfacher/freundlicher als mit Tapatalk ☺️👍🏻
Schöne Woche an alle


----------



## Heinileini (8 Oktober 2021)

Habe gerade ein (für mich) neues Phänomen beobachtet:





Woher weiss die ForumsSW, wann man einen Beitrag posten wird?
Hat die Umstellung von Sommerzeit auf Winterzeit etwa schon ganz vorsichtig begonnen?


----------



## JSEngineering (8 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Habe gerade ein (für mich) neues Phänomen beobachtet:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 56691
> 
> ...


Man sprach doch an anderer Stelle schon von KI... warum nur im Flugzeug oder Auto?


----------



## PN/DP (19 November 2021)

Entfernt die Forumssoftware jetzt Links aus der Signatur?
Aus meiner Signatur ist der Link zur FAQ: Linkliste SIMATIC-Kommunikation über Ethernet verschwunden.
Bei volker (Supermoderator) sind die Links noch da.

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 November 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Entfernt die Forumssoftware jetzt Links aus der Signatur?
> Aus meiner Signatur ist der Link zur FAQ: Linkliste SIMATIC-Kommunikation über Ethernet verschwunden.
> Bei volker (Supermoderator) sind die Links noch da.
> 
> Harald


Ich vermute einmal das irgendetwas umgestellt wurde.

Mir ist gestern schon im folgenden Betrag von mir aufgefallen das Links automatisch generiert werden,
z.B. wenn man CoDeSys eingibt

https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/sps-messe-absagen-der-aussteller.105992/#post-810099

PS:
Jetzt wird kein Link mehr erzeugt bei der Eingabe von z.B. "CoDeSys"




EDIT:
Es hat ein wenig gedauert, aber nun wurde mein Text hier in diesem Beitrag auch automatisch in einen Link verwandelt ( CoDeSys )


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mir ist gestern schon im folgenden Betrag von mir aufgefallen das Links automatisch generiert werden,
> z.B. wenn man CoDeSys eingibt


@Markus hat schon länger mal geschrieben, dass manche Schlüsselworte automatisch in Links umgewandelt werden, neben CODESYS ist das beispielsweise auch Netlink.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 November 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> @Markus hat schon länger mal geschrieben, dass manche Schlüsselworte automatisch in Links umgewandelt werden, neben CODESYS ist das beispielsweise auch Netlink.


Bei CODESYS klappt nur die alte Schreibweise CodeSys.









						Codesys – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Markus (20 November 2021)

Hi, 

1. Links in der Signatur. 
Das habe ich deaktiviert.
Links sind verboten, das hat aber eher den Hintergrund das Spammer das nutzen oder manche User sehr penetrant für etwas werben. 
Das es sinnvolle Dinge wie deinen Link erwischt ist natürlich nicht gut.
Eventuelle kann ich das auch über Usergruppe steuern. Also dass User mit mehr als X Beiträgen oder so ähnlich Links haben dürfen. 
Schau ich mir an. 
Entschuldige, dass dich das erwischt hat, das war auf keinen Fall meine Absicht - im Gegenteil! 

2. Keywords. 
Aktuell verlinken "netlink" und "codesys" zu den Herstellern. Ich habe darn in letzter Zeit etwas rumgebastetl. Jetzt sollt nur noch der erste Beitrag pro Thema gewandelt werden. Anfangs wurden alle gewandelt, dass war mit zu penetrant. 

Das ganze ist noch ein Test. Hintergedanken: 
- Werbung dezenter als bei den Bannern
- Werbung zielgerichteter weil der User offensichtlich was in der Richtung sucht, und das ohne irgendwelche Cookis oder sonstigen Kram der klassischerweise für personalisierte Werbung (miss)/ge-braucht wird.


----------



## PN/DP (22 April 2022)

Ist das neu, daß Signaturen der User generell nur noch angezeigt werden wenn man angemeldet ist?

Harald


----------



## oliver.tonn (22 April 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ist das neu, daß Signaturen der User generell nur noch angezeigt werden wenn man angemeldet ist?
> 
> Harald


Signaturen werden gar nicht mehr angezeigt, bzw. erstellt.


----------



## Markus (22 April 2022)

Hi, also normal sollten sie nur angezeigt werden wenn man angemeldet ist. Als Gast sollte man sie nicht sehen. 

1. Verwirren sie nur die Suchmaschinen (Gästte) 

2. Enthalten sie ggf. auch persönlichere Inhalte. 

Aber ich sehe gerade dass sie nicht mehr angezeigt werden. Ich habe in letzter Zeit einiges am Forum gemacht, vermutlich habe ich da was verbockt. Muss ich mir ansehen. Bin dieses WE aber noch auf einer Baustelle. 

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Markus (22 April 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Signaturen werden gar nicht mehr angezeigt, bzw. erstellt.



Das responsive design scheint sie nur noch einzublenden wenn das Bild eine gewisse Breite hat. Bei mir am Handy gehen sie nur im Querformat.


----------



## hucki (9 September 2022)

Kann man das Bildeinfügen in Unterhaltungen:




so abändern, dass man dort auch Bilder vom Rechner bzw. per Copy/Paste einfügen kann,
wie in "normalen" Threads:




und nicht nur von irgendwelchen Webseiten?


----------



## Markus (11 September 2022)

Ich denke schon. 
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann habe ich das PN System bewusst etwas kastriert. Ich finde schade bzw. nicht im Sinne eines Forums wenn Informationen über PN gehen. Diese sind dann für andere nicht zugänglich. 

Aber wenn ihr da anderer Meinung seit können wir da gerne drüber sprechen und das ändern. Mir ist durchaus klar, dass die PN oft sinnvoller ist.


----------



## hucki (11 September 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich finde schade bzw. nicht im Sinne eines Forums wenn Informationen über PN gehen. Diese sind dann für andere nicht zugänglich.


In diesem Fall wollte ich Dieter einfach ein Foto vom Porto-Beleg seines Päckchen zukommen lassen, was ich so definitiv nicht öffentlich in den Thread posten würde. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Blockmove (11 September 2022)

Ich denke auch, dass die Einschränkungen gelockert werden sollten.
So Manches hat halt im öffentlichen Bereich nix verloren.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass die Einschränkungen gelockert werden sollten.
> So Manches hat halt im öffentlichen Bereich nix verloren.


So sehe ich das auch.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 September 2022)

Wenn schon dann für User ab einer bestimmten Beitragszahl 
und „ForumsKaperFürNervenstarke“ explizit ausschließen. 
Alleine schon wegen den Spammer‘n.


----------



## Blockmove (11 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn schon dann für User ab einer bestimmten Beitragszahl



Wenn sich das so einstellen lässt, dann wär das doch eine gute Lösung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 September 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> In diesem Fall wollte ich Dieter einfach ein Foto vom Porto-Beleg seines Päckchen zukommen lassen, was ich so definitiv nicht öffentlich in den Thread posten würde. 🤷‍♂️


Bei solchen Sachen, kann man sich auch Telefonnummer und
E-Mail per PN zukommen lassen.


----------



## hucki (11 September 2022)

Da würde es IMHO eher Sinn machen, Code und


rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Bei solchen Sachen, kann man sich auch Telefonnummer und
> E-Mail per PN zukommen lassen.


Ja, könnte man.
Wäre in diesem Fall IMHO aber übertrieben gewesen.

Es ändert aber auch nix daran, dass diese Information trotzdem nicht ins öffentliche Forum geht, was die Kastration ja eigentlich bewirken soll.
🤷‍♂️


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn sich das so einstellen lässt, dann wär das doch eine gute Lösung.


Wäre auf jeden Fall ein Hindernis für Spammer.


----------



## Markus (12 September 2022)

Ich ringe da schon seit längerem mit mir wie man das clever umsetzt.
Es geht ja auch um anderen Dinge, wie z.B. das Thema "Links in Signaturen".

Das einfachste ist die Anzahl der Beiträge.
Aber Waldy ist das beste Beispiel dafür, dass die Anzahl der Beiträge kein Anzeichen für irgendwelche positiven Eingeschaften sind.

Ein manuelles System möchte in hier auf keinen Fall, das ist zu zu subjetiv und richt immer nach Vetternwirtschaft.

Am besten gefiel mir da ein etwas dynamischeres System.
Die Forensoftware unterstützt so eine Art "Trophäen".
Das können "Anzahl Beiträge", "Anzahl likes", "Anzahl hilfreichste Antworten", Zugehörigkeit,... sein.
Also grundsätzlich Dinge die etwas dynamischer die Qualität widerspiegeln als ein reiner Beitragszähler.
Allerdings habe ich immer im Hinterkopf, dass ich vielleicht irgendwann man wieder auf eine andere Forensoftware gehe muss.
Alles was dann vom "Standard" entfernt ist, ist dann erst mal ein Problem...


Ich denke ich bau da was mit dem Beitragszähler, es ist wohl besser als nix zu haben...
Habe sowieso schon ein schlechtes Gewissen gegenüber Harald, der wartet schon eine Ewigkeit auf die Links in der Signatur...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 September 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Aber Waldy ist das beste Beispiel dafür, dass die Anzahl der Beiträge kein Anzeichen für irgendwelche positiven Eingeschaften sind.


Wobei er auch eher die Ausnahme ist. Und Links in der Signatur / Bilder in PN´s wird bei ihm auch nicht das große Thema sein.


----------



## Blockmove (12 September 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich ringe da schon seit längerem mit mir wie man das clever umsetzt.
> Es geht ja auch um anderen Dinge, wie z.B. das Thema "Links in Signaturen".
> 
> Das einfachste ist die Anzahl der Beiträge.



Also Links in der Signatur finde ich auch sehr gut.
Für die "erweiterte" PM reicht meiner Meinung nach wirklich der Beitragszähler.

waldy ist nun wirklich nicht repräsentativ.


----------



## JesperMP (12 September 2022)

Ich vermisse dass man nach 'eigene Themen' suchen kann. 
Es gibt die 'Deine Einhalte' aber das listet auch Antworten auf alle Themen, nicht nur die erste Thema den man selbst erstellt hat.


----------



## Heinileini (12 September 2022)

Evtl. geht das mit "Erstelt von:" bei der erweiterten Suche?


----------



## PN/DP (12 September 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich vermisse dass man nach 'eigene Themen' suchen kann.


Man kann nach eigenen Themen suchen, siehe Bild. Da braucht man auch gar kein Suchwort angeben.
Nützlich ist evtl. auch die Option nach Schlüsselwörtern nur im Thema-Titel zu suchen.

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (12 September 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Man kann nach eigenen Themen suchen, siehe Bild.


Das hatte ich auch vermutet/erwartet, dass "Erstellt von:" nur die Threads liefert, die von den dort eingetragenen Usern gestartet wurden.
Hab's jetzt getestet und es ist anscheinend nicht so. Die Suche bezieht "erstellt von" nicht nur auf den Beitrag #1.


----------



## JesperMP (12 September 2022)

Achsoja.
Ich hatte probiert über die Menu auf mein Profilbild zu gehen. Dort gibt es nur 'Deine Einhalte' welche die lange Liste ausgibt.
Über die Hauptmenu 'Themen Finden' und 'Deine Themen' dann kommt es, und tatsächlich nur ein Eintrag pro Thema.


----------



## PN/DP (12 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Hab's jetzt getestet und es ist anscheinend nicht so. Die Suche bezieht "erstellt von" nicht nur auf den Beitrag #1.


Tatsache, ich habe es auch noch mal getestet. Diese Suche sucht alle Themen, wo man mal gepostet hat, aber nicht die Themen die man erstellt hat.

Die Themensuche gibt es aber, allerdings besser versteckt:
Gehe auf Deine Mitglieds-Seite (irgendwo auf den Link unter Deinem Mitgliedname klicken) und dort auf "Finde"

Harald


----------



## JesperMP (12 September 2022)

Ich habe ein 'Themen finden' in die Hauptmenu.
Ihr nicht ?


----------



## PN/DP (12 September 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich habe ein 'Themen finden' in die Hauptmenu.
> Ihr nicht ?


Ja, das gibt es bei uns auch. Auch direkt in der Ausklappliste auf dem Menüpunkt "Foren", wenn man im Forum angemeldet ist.
Irgendwie ist alles auf mehreren Wegen erreichbar.

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (12 September 2022)

Super! 🙃🙂😊☺️🤣☺️😊🙂🙃

Die Funktion kann man nicht unter 'Suchen' finden,
denn, man muss sie unter 'Finden' suchen!

PS:
Vielleicht kann ich mir das merken? Ich probier's einfach mal ...

PPS:
Ist ja eigentlich auch logisch.
Wenn man etwas nur suchen will, kann man es durchaus mit 'Suchen' versuchen.
Wenn man etwas aber auch finden will, muss man mit 'Finden' erfinderisch werden.



JesperMP schrieb:


> ... (nach ich gelernt habe wie man ordentlich sucht).


Nein, nicht suchen, Jesper, FINDEN!


----------



## hucki (28 Oktober 2022)

Beim Zitieren (z.B. hier) werden zitierte Bilder nicht direkt sondern als Link dargestellt.

Gibt's da gewichtige Gründe (wie z.B. zuviel Traffic) für?
Im verlinkten Beispiel z.B. klickt man IMHO dann eh' noch auf den Anhang, um den Zusammenhang zwischen Zitat und Bild zu verstehen.


----------

